# Barista express - how to properly adjust grind setting?



## Benjijames28 (Mar 29, 2017)

I've heard mixed things about the correct way to adjust the grind setting on this machine. People say you must empty the grinder before changing the numbered setting on the side of the machine, i had a quick look through instructions and it didn't mention this.

Can anyone clarify?


----------



## tdfg7583 (Nov 16, 2016)

I don't think you need to empty it. But i do tend to run the grinder when changing the setting, especially moving the dial to finer, to stop coffee still between the burrs from resisting the change.


----------



## MarkT (Nov 21, 2015)

I don't empty the grinder when changing the grind size. As @tdfg7583 said I change it as it starts to grind lower or higher. My settings are usually between 1-5.

Most of my beans are medium so always starts about 5 and as the beans get older gets lower or finer.

Hope this helps.

Mark


----------



## Benjijames28 (Mar 29, 2017)

I'm going to try a little experiment later. I will empty the hopper and weigh out say 19g of beans put them.in the hopper and just run the hopper until empty, weigh ground coffee in my portafilter and extract.

I can feel the resistance when your trying to adjust the grinder with coffee still inside it. I doubt it will break it, but it's like that first bit you grind will be partly the previous grind setting and part the setting your changing to.


----------



## Benjijames28 (Mar 29, 2017)

I tried weighing my dose of beans before putting it into the hopper, and it worked great. Going this will minimise wastage while dialing in a new bean, after that you can fill your hopper as much as you want.


----------

